# The Model - Parts I & II - by Growing Girl (~BBW, Eating, ~SWG )



## Growing Girl (Dec 6, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, ~SWG_ - a fashion catalog model moves up to the big time

*The Model
by Growing Girl​*
*PART ONE*

Hi - I'm Rachel. 

I'm going to tell you about the last couple of years of my life. 

Actually, that's not much of a start. I should probably start with something along the lines of "the clock struck thirteen", or even "it was a dark and stormy night", but hey - I'm just telling it as it is. 

You see, I'm twenty now, and I'm going to start by telling you what happened when I was eighteen. 

My older sister - three years older - was a model. Actually, she still is. I've always looked up to her. She's my big sister, and when there have been difficult circumstances in our family, she's always looked after me, and my younger sister Steph. Steph's two years younger, so back then she would have been sixteen. Big for her age, a redhead with freckles, who despite her age used to wear her hair in pigtails. Sometimes, she does now. She's my younger sister, so I always felt protective, but boy, could we argue! It seemed like we never agreed on anything - except that we both looked up to our older sister, Naomi. 

Naomi is our step sister. Like I say, she's three years older than me, and - um - that'd be five years older than Steph. You only have to look at her to know that she's not our actual sister; she's black - well, kinda chocolate colored, as she says - while me and Steph are white and freckled. I've got blond hair, though, which I much prefer to Steph's, and as a result, I can get a better tan than her. 

Well, our Mom - that is, Steph and my Mom - never had good taste in men. Naomi was her first husband's daughter, while Steph and I were her daughters with her second husband. But none of us ever knew our Dads, and we all grew up together. Mom used to get herself into all sorts of man-trouble, and Naomi used to look after us, like I say. Even while Mom was in and out of jail, Naomi kept us together - at least it felt that way, though the courts might've said that some aunt or other was our guardian. By the time I was eighteen, we were living together, struggling but pretty much self-sufficient; keeping away from our messed up relatives. 

But that's enough background, I need to get on with my story. 

At school, it seemed like every guy wanted a relationship with Naomi. She was pretty. Very pretty. When she left school, she got a job as a model. Not a catwalk model - you have to be real tall to do that - but she was slim, and pretty, so she got lots of catalog work. 'Cos she was a model, she looked after herself, and she encouraged me and Steph to, too. Our metabolisms aren't so good for keeping slim, but I tried hard, and mostly kept the weight off. Steph didn't do so well. 

When I left school, I got a job working in a convenience store. It would've been so easy to put weight on - and maybe I did put a couple of pounds on - but I still tried hard not to snack, and was still slim enough to take my pick of the latest fashions from the catalogs Naomi modelled in. In fact, I thought I looked pretty good - long blond hair, five foot eight tall, bit of a stomach on me but with toned legs and arms and decent breasts. I saw a few guys, from time to time, but I could never settle. Naomi, on the other hand, stayed single. She was dedicated to earning money to keep Steph in school - she knew Steph was bright and deserved to go through college, little though I'd ever be prepared to admit it. 

Being a catalog model might sound glamorous, but it doesn't pay all that much. Naomi was always on the lookout to earn a bit extra. One day, her agent - yes, even catalog models have agents! - told her about this plus-size modelling job. They'd pay double the normal rate, and they liked the look of her picture. Only one catch - as she was just under 100 pounds, she'd have to put on at least fifteen pounds, and there was only one week to do it. 

Naomi has always been dedicated to her profession. As soon as she came home, she began chewing down. Thinking about it now, for someone who'd always looked after herself so well, she really seemed to enjoy munching some donuts. And some muffins, and double helpings of everything else! 

The next day, we arranged for her to swing by my work while I was on my lunch break. I'd managed to keep back some price reduced packs of chips and some cookies. We shared them out, though with Naomi trying to put on weight, she got the larger share. 

That evening, we ordered a pizza each. Again, Steph and I gave Naomi a few slices of ours - she needed to gain some weight! 

We repeated something similar each evening. The last night, we weighed Naomi to see if she'd made the grade. The scales had gone up, but she was only on 108 pounds - barely a ten pound gain. I guess it was a tall order. We had one last idea - we went to the health food store and bought some weight gain shakes - you know, the ones for bodybuilders. Naomi didn't really like the idea, but it was the last chance to bulk her up in time for the casting session. 

It was tough for her, but eventually Naomi drank down three of the shakes. First thing in the morning, she had two more. She lifted up top to reveal her belly and asked if I could see a difference. You know, with all that bulking shake inside her, there was no mistaking it! Her stomach was definitely jutting out. We weighed her again - 115 pounds! A seven pound overnight gain. 

Naomi went off to the casting session full of confidence, and I went to work happy. At lunchtime, she turned up in the shop. She didn't look happy. She explained that, although her agent had been happy with the weight gain, the catalog just didn't think she looked plus size enough. Come to think of it, they were right. Even though she'd put on more than fifteen pounds, she still weighed slightly less than me - and there was no way I was plus size! 

Luckily, Naomi's agent was quite persuasive, and had convinced the catalog to give her another chance. She had two more weeks to gain thirty pounds. If she did - she was in. And because they liked her face, they'd offered to double the money. This was a great deal! Naomi initially wasn't entirely sure, but with the lure of the money and some talking it was easy to convince her. Two weeks of gorging herself, and it would be a fantastic payday. She was so good at keeping herself trim, she could lose that in no time. And if it took a while - why not take some more of this well-paying plus-size work? 

Like every task she'd ever been set, Naomi took to her weight gaining with determination. She looked on the internet to see what sumo wrestlers do to gain weight! Apparently, they skip breakfast so that they can eat exceptionally large lunches. This lunch had to be high protein; then, they complement it with lots of beer. Naomi wasn't too sure about the beer - she was still underage - but she did try a bit, in case it might help. She didn't like it at all! She quickly switched back to the weight gain shakes. 

After just one week, it was obvious the diet was working. Our large lunches were padding her out, as were the weight gain shakes. She'd put on twenty pounds in a single week - up to 135. There was only another ten to go. But she's nothing if not dedicated, and redoubled her efforts, in order to make sure she made the grade. By the end of the next week - the next casting session - she'd beaten her target, and was up to 151 pounds. Lots of her clothes no longer fitted! I was so pleased with her, and so was Steph! 

At 151 pounds, she actually weighed more than me - probably for the first time ever. I "knew" I was only 135 - so I was taken aback when I got on the scales and found I'd gone up to 149. What?! It looked like Naomi wasn't the only one who'd been gaining weight during our long lunches. Still, I told myself, for the first time ever I weighed less than my big sister, and she was a model. Besides, now the gaining sessions were over, I could cut right back. 

Naomi's second casting session was a big success. The catalog still loved her looks, and now she was the right shape. Admittedly, she was at the low end of plus-size - the very low end - but then, their main concern was that they could find clothes in their ranges that would fit her. They even let her choose some clothes to bring home with her. 

That evening, I teased Naomi that there hadn't been much point in bringing any clothes back, as soon she'd be too slim for them. She'd better give them to Steph! To my surprise, Naomi disagreed. She was really happy in her new, curvier shape, she said, and her agent said she could get loads more plus size modelling jobs. In fact, if she gained a few more pounds, she'd probably do even better. 

I argued with her. It didn't sound right. Whoever heard of a model deliberately gaining weight? But, then again, she knew much more about the industry than I did. We sat down to a meal of take-out tacos and I agreed to support her in her weight gain.


----------



## Observer (Dec 7, 2006)

*PART TWO*

A short while passed and I was busily helping Naomi gain a few pounds. She was beginning to get more and more plus size modelling jobs. When she was skinny as anything, she'd managed to make ends meet with her catalog modelling, but now she was around 160 pounds, she seemed to be working every day on every kind of shoot. 

She tried to make it home each night for a big take-out meal, and any day she was off, she'd come to the convenience store I worked at, where I'd pick out anything reduced in price and she could have it for lunch. What I hadn't really noticed was that while I was helping feed her up, I was gaining weight myself. 

Naomi had always had a naturally slim physique, so it was quite an effort for her to put on weight. Me and Steph, on the other hand, would put on weight all too easily. Steph had always been a bit overweight, and at sixteen and five foot five, she was probably 150 pounds. 

One evening Naomi was weighing herself - up to 164, a new high. I got on the scales, and realised that I was up to 158 - far more than I'd ever been before. Come to think of it, I'd been avoiding wearing several outfits, which were getting a bit tight - or which I'd kinda suspected wouldn't do up, but I didn't want to try. Being less than Naomi, I'd not really considered it. Steph also weighed herself - up a little, but only to 156. I was shocked to find that I now weighed more than my plump sister Steph! 

Naomi and Steph could see I was upset, and they did their best to comfort me. They told me I looked good with it. Naomi offered to lend me some of the sexier plus-size clothes she'd been given by the catalogs and modelling agencies. But Steph had a far better idea. She proposed that she'd help Naomi keep her weight up by having lunchtime eating sessions, instead. She was used to being plump, and didn't mind putting on a bit more weight. So long as I was the slimmest out of the three of us how could I feel overweight? 

It may not have been entirely logical, but it made me feel a lot better. I'd expected Steph to laugh at me, but her offer of self-sacrifice, which gave her permission to eat wihout guilt, was really quite touching. I readily agreed. 

Wearing Naomi's clothes actually got me more attention than I was used to. I'd never had much money to spend on outfits, and she had really good taste. Now our figures were pretty similar, her outfits showed off my larger bust and butt to great effect. I got more comments - and from sexier guys - in the shop, and I won't pretend I didn't rather enjoy it. 

Naomi and Steph were spending more time together, meeting up for meals and just hanging out in general, and I guess I got a bit jealous. I ended up meeting up with them several lunchtimes a week, and eating take-outs with them most evenings. I'd decided not to weigh myself, reasoning that so long as my clothes weren't too tight, I wasn't putting on any more weight. I was ignoring the fact that I was wearing Naomi's plus-size outfits. 

Naomi's career was taking off. A national fashion magazine - I won't say which one - decided to show that they weren't sizest, by doing a shoot of a larger model. Naomi got the job, and soon she was getting work all over. She wasn't around so much during the week, so me and Steph hung out more. By now, we were in the habit of meeting up for lunch somewhere we could get plenty of cheap food, then I'd bring home as much reduced price stuff as I could in the evening, and we'd finish off with a take-out. 

At the weekends, Naomi would usually come back, and as she'd been off in the modelling world, she'd usually not eaten enough to maintain, much less gain. We had to work doubly hard to help her keep her weight on, often resorting to the weight-gain shakes we'd used to fatten her up in the first place. 

When it got to my nineteenth birthday, Naomi gave me a whole bundle of plus-size clothes she'd been given. Somewhat embarrassed, I had to tell her that some of them didn't fit me. She only half believed me, so we went to weigh ourselves. 

We'd just about kept Naomi's weight up, but she'd barely gained anything these past few months - just up to 166 pounds. Meanwhile, my meals with Steph had pushed me way up to 190. The big surprise was Steph. It's true that we'd been eating a lot, but I never expected her to be 215 pounds. 

Looking at her, you could see where it had gone - all over! Bigger breasts, bigger ass, bigger thighs, bigger arms - she was fatter all over. And I wasn't far behind. I expected her to be as dismayed as me, but instead she told us that she loved her bigger shape. Perhaps, she thought, she might even put some more on. It was fantastic not to have to watch what she ate! At least on that last point, I agreed with her. And, come to think of it, I was actually very happy with my shape and the attention I was getting in Naomi's flattering outfits. It was just the comparison with Naomi which worried me. 

Naomi, ever thoughtful, came up with a solution. She should start gaining again, so that she was bigger than me. Then I could still wear her sexy cast-offs, and know that I was the slimmest one in the family.


----------

